# Bait tank filtration?



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got my hands on a couple of rather large tanks which I want to use as bait tanks, but have concerns on filtration. I want to be able to store fish for at least a week. I have been doing some searching, but most of the better stuff I see only comes with the purchase of a tank. 
Not exactly sure how many gallons the containers hold, but according to dad(it is too damn big) it will be over 100 gallons. I am up for home-made ideas, or even manufactured filters if you steer me to the right one. They can be seperate from the aeration or a combined unit. Just looking for some ideas.

Any help would be appriciated.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll explain what I use, though there's better things out there. Near the bottom of the tank (this is important) I placed a bilge pump. I ran the water up to a piece of PCV suspended above the tank. I filled the PVC with Polyfil and drilled some holes in it pointing down to the water. This did a couple things. It filters the water (somewhat) and the water spraying back into the tank acts as an aerator. Whenever things start to build up on the bottom, I climb in and attach a piece of tubing to the water inlet of the pump and use it to suck everything off the bottom. I'm sure an aquarium filter would work better, but I can keep certain baits for well over a month without any problems.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I use a garden pond filter and pump. About $30 at Harbor freight. This would work great for a week or so or probably longer for you application. For my small pond I took a flower pot and placed the pump inside it with one long piece of batting from a fabric store wrapped around it and over the top. I then place a couple of rocks on top.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Give me a week, I'll do a write up on filtraion. It is cheap and you can keep bait for year round if you can invest about 10 minutes a week. Start up will cost between $30 and $50 depending how elaborite you wnat to get.


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

Rob, I`ll do some askin around at work. Maybe some of the plbg. contractors that come in have done like a yard fountain or these little ponds. Little Giant makes pumps for a variety of applications, I`ll check in their cat. May have to spend a little $$ but you can`t beat the price I got U on the tubs.  Bubba said he sent U pics of them. I told your dad if he wouldn`t let U keep one in his garage,, You would probably try to make one portable and put it in the back of your truck..You`d look like the guy driving around town with the freezer in the back of the truck selling frozen food.  I`ll get back to u tomorrow after work. Later Rob>>Uncle Toot


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Dad looked the larger of the two up on the internet and found that you can get it with a trailer!!!!!!
I told you guys it was big tank! To be exact there are two big tanks. Thanks again Toot, I can't wait to get to dad house and pick them up (Niether can he, he said I had better come get them so he can get in the basement)

Thanks for the replies. Countrycat I will be waiting on your write up. Are you going to be posting it on OGF and if so where.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll put it right here.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Kat.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

where is it kat?

Bill


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

u can use a pond pump and run that into a 5 gallon bucket that u drill holes in and fill with filtration media and charcoal to remove amona this is rfor larg tanks drill holes in the hole are so the water runs out like rain aerator affect u can use an old deep freez for a tank works good and has a buit in drain


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

can we add a spell check feature for Lark???


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

Fishyguy i can tell u this most everyone on here knows that spelling isnt one of my strong points but i can fish and do math better than most and just between u and me u can take this how ever u want dosnt matter KISS MY ASS


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

well since I work with math all day, and the fact I play poker about 4 days a week, I'd say I am pretty good at math. Not to mention the fact I was put into senior math when I was in 8th grade. Plus I can spell. So kiss my ass.............LOL


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh, and I do catch a fishy here and there.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guys, I forgot all about it. Just take an old swimming pool pump or an old aquarium pump thats no longer in use. You can find them at garage sales all day long. Get you a bag of pillow polyester and about a dozen big car wash sponges. Put the sponges in the bottom of a garbage can and put the poly on top of them. Get you that little piece of plastic that goes through your livewell in the boat. Cut a little hole in the bottom of the trash can (about 3 or 4 inches from the bottom) and mount that plastic piece on the can. Its the little plastic piece that mounts through the livewell wall and has the black rubber washers that tighten up on both sides of the wall so it don't leak. Anyway put that on your can and tighten up. This is your outlet. Make a circle sraybar from pvc that will just set inside the can. Hook your pump up to your tank and in a couple weeks you will have a filter that will be capable of holding 100 fish. Just give it enough time to establish a good BIO cycle in the filter media. Never wash the sponges just rinse them out with cold water. You can toss the poly or wash it out whenever its dirty. Hope this helps.
Kat


----------

